

Everything you need to know about the internet - vault_
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2010/jun/20/internet-everything-need-to-know

======
blasdel
_“As an analytical framework, economics can come unstuck when dealing with the
net. Because while economics is the study of the allocation of scarce
resources, the online world is distinguished by abundance. Similarly, ecology
(the study of natural systems) specialises in abundance, and it can be useful
to look at what’s happening in the media through the eyes of an ecologist.”_

